# 40-45 HP tractor - How big a finish mower?



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking an an 801 or 901 and will be putting a finish mower behind it.

How wide should I be able to go with that amount of power? Part of my reason (read "justification to the wife") for getting a real tractor instead of a riding mower is the wider mower ... but I don't want to overwork the tractor either.

Is 6-ft too much? These are both supposed to be in the 40-45 HP range.

Thanks!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I run a 7' rear finish mower behind a 35 HP tractor with No problem at all.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Vince.

Your profile lists a 7-foot blade as well. Is that a grader blade? Behind the same tractor?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielWilson _
> *Thanks, Vince.
> 
> Your profile lists a 7-foot blade as well. Is that a grader blade? Behind the same tractor? *


Yes, the same tractor runs the 7' rear blade, 6' rototiller, 6' brush mower, Etc.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I run a Woods 5 ft finish mower behind a 14 hp Yanmar with no problems. I will admit if I let the grass get a head of me it will stuggle a little. Of course there is a difference between a gas engine and diesel engine. Which are you looking at? I have seen both listed on an 801. The diesel will use less fuel and have better torque but if you are only running a 6 - 7 foot finish mower you should be fine.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

On the 801's I could get gas or diesel ... but I can get a 901 gas for $2700 just over in Columbia City. That price is pretty tempting ... enough so that my wife will probably let me get the thing!

And thanks for the replies. I'm awfully green when it comes to farm equipment.


----------



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

i run a five foot bush hog brand behind a yanmar 1601d, approximately 20 hp motor and 16 hp pto with no problems. you should be able to run a size that is wide as your back wheels track.


----------

